# Please Help Remmy



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Help fight for Remmy's rights - Philadelphia Animal Welfare | Examiner.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

UPDATE: Ashley Boyles, Remmy's owner, is now claiming that a house fire on Monday was the cause of Remmy's injuries. Read the whole story here.
I keep thinking that the stories I read can't get any worse; that the pictures I look at can't get any more horrifying. But then a story like Remmy's comes along.

At just seven months old, Remmy's life so far has been absolutely traumatizing. His abusive owners wrapped his penis in gauze and secured it with electrical tape as a form of birth control, so he didn't impregnate their female dog. It was wrapped so tightly around the poor dog's genitals that it cut off his bladder and circulation. Remmy's nose was also covered with a tight muzzle that clearly caused him pain and prevented him from eating or drinking.

Remmy was given to another caretaker just two days ago, with the intention of going back to his abusive owners. But when the caretaker noticed he was having trouble urinating, she cut off his bandages and saw what his owners had done to him. He was bleeding profusely and needed stitches and antibiotics. The caretaker paid over $150 at the vet's office.

When the loving caretaker brought Remmy back home after his hospital visit, Altoona Police officers were there. They stated that she must return Remmy to his abusive owners or she would be arrested immediately and charged with theft. Remmy is now back in the home of the people who treated him so badly, and even worse, Remmy has canine siblings living in the abusive home with him.​


Continue reading on Examiner.com Help fight for Remmy's rights - Philadelphia Animal Welfare | Examiner.com Help fight for Remmy's rights - Philadelphia Animal Welfare | Examiner.com







​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:shocked: I cant believe this! 

How absolutely disturbing! :angryfire:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Unbelievable. Those police officers should have arrested his owners. Poor Remmy.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

I actually LIVE in the city where this has taken place.I also know the ACO involved. I have met him once.He seemed pretty ''with it''.He stated no signs of ''abuse'' were present,and I beleive that.(abuse meaning intentional harm)I think a bad case of ''stupid'' might be the issue in this case.I think 'stupid' owner might have led to a ''we'll fix this'' moment.Bad idea.They obviously had no money,due to the housefire.So,they did what they thought would work.Well,it didn't ''work'' and hurt the dog.I don't find this to be deliberatly done to cause harm,but it definatly DID cause an injury.I'm sure having a raw,bleeding penis hurt. Did they INTEND to have this outcome? if they did-THAT"S ABUSE.If they didn't-they are simply guilty of being an idiot.Ultimatly,the dogs 'injuries' were due to a home remedy to prevent him from having an erection.(try NEUTERING HIM and spaying the female)Apperrantly, Remmy cannot retract his erect penis once it is out of the sheath.So they wrapped him up.The remedy was stupid and most definitly caused the dog some pain.Do I think they abused him intentionally?No. Do I think they are responsible for injuring the dog? Yes. Do I feel they are idiots? Yup. at least that day with that ''idea'' they were.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

prophecy said:


> I actually LIVE in the city where this has taken place.I also know the ACO involved. I have met him once.He seemed pretty ''with it''.He stated no signs of ''abuse'' were present,and I beleive that.(abuse meaning intentional harm)I think a bad case of ''stupid'' might be the issue in this case.I think 'stupid' owner might have led to a ''we'll fix this'' moment.Bad idea.They obviously had no money,due to the housefire.So,they did what they thought would work.Well,it didn't ''work'' and hurt the dog.I don't find this to be deliberatly done to cause harm,but it definatly DID cause an injury.I'm sure having a raw,bleeding penis hurt. Did they INTEND to have this outcome? if they did-THAT"S ABUSE.If they didn't-they are simply guilty of being an idiot.Ultimatly,the dogs 'injuries' were due to a home remedy to prevent him from having an erection.(try NEUTERING HIM and spaying the female)Apperrantly, Remmy cannot retract his erect penis once it is out of the sheath.So they wrapped him up.The remedy was stupid and most definitly caused the dog some pain.Do I think they abused him intentionally?No. Do I think they are responsible for injuring the dog? Yes. Do I feel they are idiots? Yup. at least that day with that ''idea'' they were.


Neglect is a form of abuse. Intentionally or not. If you can't take proper care of an animal- you shouldn't have it.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

Floppy said:


> Neglect is a form of abuse. Intentionally or not. If you can't take proper care of an animal- you shouldn't have it.


and you know what? I AGREE wholeheartedly.Unfortunatly,the laws are pretty lax up here.I really wished the dogs were taken,but no go.


----------

